# What type(s) of cryptocurrency are antminers useful for?



## Blameless

8051 said:


> are antminers constrained to be only useful for a set type of cryptocurrency?


Only Bitcoin and other cryptos that use SHA-256 as their PoW consensus algorithm...which is the same as saying only Bitcoin and it's major forks, because they're the only one that are profitable. Anything else still on SHA-256 is too vulnerable to 51% attacks from Bitcoin ASICs or purchased hashing power.



8051 said:


> Are they useful for anything else besides cryptocurrency mining?


Possibly brute forcing some implementations of SHA-256 encryption.



8051 said:


> Can they run OS's like Linux or UNIX?


No, not really. The interface they come with probably already runs Linux, but the actual ASICs can't do anything other than hash SHA256.



8051 said:


> Also is it possible to use an antminer PSU to power a PC (they have some 1600 Watt models for really cheap prices)?


They only deliver +12v, so generally no, not as is.


----------



## 8051

Blameless is it cost effective to be running an antminer? Or is GPU mining more cost effective?


----------



## maltamonk

There is a new Antminer E9 for Eth, for what that's worth


----------



## Maryjaneka

It seems to me that it is reasonable to mine only Bitcoin and Ethereum. This is the only way to recoup all your expenses. Another cryptocurrency is too cheap, and it will be unprofitable to mine it. Besides, where is the guarantee that you will be able to find at least something?
I had such an experience. I managed to find only 1 Ethereum in mining, and I consider it a success. After that, I sold the equipment. After that, I decided to find a crypto broker for consultation. I didn't want to miss this chance and gain a good foothold in the crypto world. Ethereum is already worth $3,262, and I'm in the black for $1,553. It happened precisely as my crypto broker told me. The Ethereum exchange rate has risen, and now I can buy another cryptocurrency.
I'm glad I made that decision.


----------



## FicilMils

Antminer is the most profitable ASIC miner for Bitcoin and the SHA-256 algorithm. That's all I know about this chapter. I'm very bad at crypto. I tried to invest in Bitcoin a few years ago but without success. I realize how profitable it would have been if I had received my investment a few years ago in Bitcoin. But it wasn't meant to be. That's why I switched to trading, and I'm doing much better. I trade on mt4, and it is very comfortable for me. Much more comfortable than investing in BTC.


----------

